# Newbie Here! Meow!



## ashes (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi, I'm Ashley and I just joined. I'm 16 years old and I have one cat named Precious. I found her under my dad's car last 4th of July and took her in. She came from my neighbor's cat who just had kittens and trust me, she's better off with us than with our neighbor. The rest of the litter got dropped off down the road.  But on a lighter note, my cat and I love each other very much, you can ask anyone. She doesn't like anyone else too much actually. I'll post pictures of her when I get some.

Anyway, I joined this forum because I was curious about my cat's size. She's bigger than a kitten but she's not quite full grown. I was wondering how long it takes them to reach their full size. I know some cats that I have to pick up with both arms because they're so heavy, but I can still hold her on one arm without any effort. Just wondering about that.. but like I said, I'll post pics when I can. 

Looking forward to reading and posting here!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!

Kittens should be roughly full-grown at one year, but may add a little adult size up to 18 months. And for full-size, it varies by cat and by breed. There are little cats (like mine, a mutt) who weight 8 to 10 pounds full-grown, and Maine Coons can be around 20 pounds without being overweight. They come in all sizes, but by about 1 year you should have a real good idea of her adult size.


----------



## ashes (Jan 4, 2005)

I've had her for roughly a year and a half so I guess she's done growing. I'm not sure how much she weighs but I'd guess less than 10 lbs. My dog weighs roughly 9 and I know she's lighter than that. Would a little smaller than 8 lbs be normal? I mean she seems healthy and she eats regularly, so I should have nothing to worry about, right? I'm not sure of her breed or anything like that, I just know she's long-haired.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

ashes said:


> I've had her for roughly a year and a half so I guess she's done growing. I'm not sure how much she weighs but I'd guess less than 10 lbs. My dog weighs roughly 9 and I know she's lighter than that. Would a little smaller that 8 lbs be normal? I mean she seems healthy and she eats regularly, so I should have nothing to worried about, right?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Yep, I'm sure she is fine. You could get a rough weight by weighing yourself, then picking up the cat and weighing both of you, subtracting your weight. Or your vet should be able to weigh her for you. I think someone on this forum has a 7.5 lb cat, so small is normal for some cats. My cat is roughly 8 - 8.5 lbs, with some variance.


----------



## ashes (Jan 4, 2005)

That's a good idea. I live with my mom and she's at my dads, but I think I'm going over there tomorrow. I'll try to remember to weigh her when I go. Thanks again.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, you've found a good place to find info from! :wink:


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

HELLO! Welcome to the forum. 

<3 
Roze, Bailey, and Sammi


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome 8) Im so glad you rescued this cat! Wed love to see pictures of Precious! You will get alot of great information on Cat Forum.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ashes (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the welcomes! I'll get pics of her up as soon as I can.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## The Big T (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome's as everyone else say's PUT UP PICS lol :wink:

This is a great place to find info and evryone is sooo friendly.

Happy posting


----------

